# Gaggia Classic is there a better machine for a beginner



## bengregz (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm looking to upgrade from a nespresso capsule machine & delve into the world of espresso machines. pound for pound is the gaggia classic the best for the money around the >£300 mark. Any advice or suggestions for a newbie welcome. thanks for reading.

B.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome bengregz

Are you looking to buy new or second hand?

If new there are some differences between the old model and new model classic - I have both and believe the new one to be just as good, with possible better thermal stability.

If buying second hand then pay no more than £150 - classics are all highly repairable and all parts are available - they are very easy to work on as well - so don't be put off by buying SH.

You also need to spend £150 on a decent grinder either imho a new Iberital MC2 or a second hand commercial machine such as a Super jolly or Cunill K6 or Rossi RR45 or Simonelli MDX -

Hope this is of help

ps

get your post count upto 5 and you can view the for sale and ebay links section. (there are some K6's on ebay at the moment for £145 posted)

- if getting a classic also get a 58.4mm tamper.

also ask lots of questions, people here are happy to help.


----------



## bengregz (Jan 18, 2017)

thanks , very helpful. good to know about the grinder.

B.


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

Grinder really important. I got a Eureka and it's ace but so pricey as I wasn't expecting to have to pay a lot for one. It'll last my lifetime with a little luck so not a bad investment... I have the new gaggia classic and it's making me lattes and cappuccinos at least as good or better than any coffee shop I've been too.


----------



## bengregz (Jan 18, 2017)

picked up a Fracino piccino 2nd hand for under 250£ looking forward to getting to grips with it next week.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Rossi RR45 (also known as a Brasillia RR45) is a stepped grinder so fine adjustment on the espresso range isn't brilliant (there are two versions though - 40 step and 80 step, the latter being better)

The Super Jolly would be a better bet as it's stepless (I've had both).


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, im in the market for a gaggia classic. On a tight budget so was thinking of asking the local coffee shop to grind my beans for me until i can afford a decent grinder, how long will the grind stay fresh? Thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

depends when they were roasted - but once ground very quickly - you would really be best getting a grinder - I got a Rossi RR45 for £55 a Jolly for £100 inc postage and a MC2 for £50, Macap MX £70

so I can be done on the cheap !

PS - whats your budget ?


----------

